# First Ever Brisket



## molove (Aug 25, 2015)

I realised some time ago that I wouldn't be sourcing myself a packer cut brisket any time soon, so as rolled brisket was on offer the last time I went to Makro, I decided to get myself a piece.

I (kind of) followed the brisket recipe from the Big Bob Gibson book, of a wet rub of Worcester Sauce and beef bouillon cubes, followed by a dry rub of salt, pepper, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, oregano, coriander powder and sugar.

I was somewhat concerned that it would dry out during the cook being very lean, so stuck some rashers of steaky bacon on top for most of the cook. It went into the 225ºF smoker at about 9.15 this morning, Foiled it about 5, took it off at 7pm and rested it for an hour and a half.

I've got to say it turned out a lot better than I thought it was going to, having never really cooked much beef except for the odd steak. It was pretty moist, and fairly tender (perhaps could have been a little more tender) but it was really beefy, lovely flavour.













2015-08-25 20.29.29.jpg



__ molove
__ Aug 25, 2015






I will definitely be doing it again, but in the mean time will keep my eye out for a better supply of brisket, as this one was very severely trimmed with very lean meat.

Piers


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 26, 2015)

Still looks good!!!

just remember that although brisket is trimmed of fat it still has a lot of collagen in the connective tissues that break down and keep the meat moist when smoked at low temps


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks nice to me molove.. I was over the moon with mine and I'll definitely be giving it another go.


----------



## molove (Aug 26, 2015)

Gav Iscon said:


> Looks nice to me molove.. I was over the moon with mine and I'll definitely be giving it another go.


Gav, Your brisket looked fantastic. It looked very moist and succulent. Was it an untrimmed packer?


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 26, 2015)

It was the same Kiska got from his butcher friend, Martin and was well trimmed  when I got it. I just applied the rub and on it went.  Not sure of the weight but it was a big lump of meat. I misjudged the timing so it was ready a lot sooner than I expected so it was well wrapped in 5-6 towels and into the cooler box for what turned into 7 hours. I was panicking a bit (I just kept thinking haybox) but it was still hot when it came out and I couldn't believe how moist it turned out. I'll definitely get another one from Martin (plus his saveloys are out of this world).


----------



## smokewood (Aug 26, 2015)

I have also used the Bookers brisket and it came out great.  I must admit that mine looked a lot more rounded and had quite a lot more fat in the middle which I left intact.  I just used salt & pepper and cooked it at about 300 - 325 ish,   I did cut the Brisket in half as I was running late and was concerned about timings. I would definitely use this again,  I think is was just over 20 quid.

This is the second time tonight I have posted this photo as Gaz was also discussing cooking at higher temperatures on another thread.













Ribs & Brisket.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------



## smokeymondays (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice color on the bark there, Molove.  As with everything else I am sure there are varying viewpoints, but when you slice the brisket aim for about the thickness of a pencil.  If you are slightly tough decrease the diameter a bit, and soft vice versa.  little trick you can watch out for at bbq restaurants as well...


----------

